# Lime AMF Roadmaster Wedge



## NickM (Apr 25, 2018)

Just got this for my nephew, unless it’s something special.  My brother and I were just drawn to the cool look and the lime paint.  Our intentions are to clean it up

Any info is much appreciated


----------



## madsapper (Apr 26, 2018)

Nice original bike! Looks to be original tires too.  Looks like the only thing missing is bar tape, which should match the color of the plugs.  I have two; a black 5 speed and a yellow coaster.


----------



## NickM (Apr 26, 2018)

Awesome, thanks for the reply and information


----------



## bikemonkey (Apr 27, 2018)

NickM said:


> Just got this for my nephew, unless it’s something special.  My brother and I were just drawn to the cool look and the lime paint.  Our intentions are to clean it up
> 
> Any info is much appreciated
> 
> ...



What year is this? Way cool bike!


----------



## NickM (Apr 27, 2018)

No clue, I have no knowledge on these bikes.  When it come sin the mail, I'll post better pictures


----------



## bashton (Apr 27, 2018)

Awesome find! We have this black one in our collection. These bikes are super comfortable riders!

The Lime looks gorgeous.

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member
Home of the Muscle Bike "Show Within a Show"
www.mcacn.com


----------



## NickM (Apr 27, 2018)

Wow, that's beautiful.  I wouldn't mind finding a nice seat for this lime one and a correct brake lever for the left.  Why do some say "flying wedge" on the bottom bar and others like mine say "fast one"?


----------



## bikemonkey (Apr 28, 2018)

bashton said:


> Awesome find! We have this black one in our collection. These bikes are super comfortable riders!
> 
> The Lime looks gorgeous.
> 
> ...



Very nice! 

BTW - who made the brake caliper? It looks like it is British in both photos but maybe Taiwanese?


----------



## bashton (Apr 28, 2018)

Not sure on the calipers. Mine may or may not be original, as I have never seen another in person.

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member
Home of the Muscle Bike "Show Within a Show"
www.mcacn.com


----------



## NickM (Apr 28, 2018)

Good to know. I’ve tried to read up and find information online about these bikes, but they seem to be very scarce.


----------



## madsapper (Apr 28, 2018)

NickM said:


> Wow, that's beautiful.  I wouldn't mind finding a nice seat for this lime one and a correct brake lever for the left.  Why do some say "flying wedge" on the bottom bar and others like mine say "fast one"?




 Depends on the headbadge; whether they were made for AMF or Western Flyer.


----------



## NickM (Apr 28, 2018)

madsapper said:


> Depends on the headbadge; whether they were made for AMF or Western Flyer.



 Thanks!


----------



## madsapper (Apr 28, 2018)

actually, I was incorrect in my last statement.  I have one Western Flyer and one AMF and they are both Fast Ones.  Must be either a model thing, or by year...  Here are mine.


----------



## bashton (Apr 28, 2018)

I just looked at mine and see it is badged as a Westpoint.
Bashton
MCACN Managing Member
Home of the Muscle Bike "Show Within a Show"
www.mcacn.com


----------



## Paul R (Apr 29, 2018)

welcome to the flying wedge club!!
 yellow coaster here.. I just had some parts tossed over the fence this afternoon, looks like an original seat and a not original sissybar, but will work for now..


----------



## 1966jerry (Sep 9, 2020)

Just got this Western Flyer Flying Wedge. It's going to be a 5 spd when done. Finally a Club Member.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Sep 10, 2020)

I had one like that!


----------



## whopperchopper (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Vthuffyguy (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## GTs58 (Sep 13, 2020)

Vthuffyguy said:


> View attachment 1265326




Wow, even with the Campus Green bar tape.


----------



## whopperchopper (Sep 26, 2020)

Wow I thought mine was worth $700ish tops. eBay is the place to sell


----------



## vastingray (Oct 1, 2020)

picked this one up a year or so ago 5 speed model need to wrap the bars still


----------

